# finally got a camera - room suggestions



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

I finally replaced my broken camera so here are a few pics showing how I placed my GIK 244 traps in a 18.9'x13.3'x7.3' room.


























































It's going to be quite a while before I'm setup to properly measure the room but any ideas based on the pics would be welcome.

Edit: Just wanted to note that things sound pretty good.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking good Joe. That's a tough setup - glad we could help tame things at least a little.

Bryan


----------



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bryan,

I'm confused because of my corner setup, the front speakers seem to fire in the direction of the couch. I used a mirror and right behind the left coffee table/lamp was a reflection point, should I treat that? It's one of the few places I could probably place/stand a trap. But what about symmetry? 

The listening area is so small I wonder if more treatment would be effective? When watching movies I slide the large dark recliner forward 3 feet so I'm probably only 6.5 feet away from the front speakers.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

More treatment can be effective - though we don't want to over-deaden things. 

I'm not sure where you're speaking about with the reflection. Any chance of a little sketch to get a better overall feel for what you've done and what you're talking about? Tough with the individual pics iwth no context.

Bryan


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

You can embed the photos directly into the post by placing [*img] before the link and [*/img] after but without the * in the code. Are you saying one side of the room sounds bright, and you are having difficulty deciding to treat it? Looks like the other side of the room is open to another area and the speakers are not getting a similar amount of room gain on the side without the wall. I would see about adjusting the speakers a little such as raising them some to see if you can minimize any problems you may be hearing. It would be better if the speakers were centered to your seating if possible. You might also consider to place some diffussion on that wall which may help depending on how close you are sitting. I agree some more absorption could not hurt in some areas, but don't want to make it sound to dead.


----------



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

thewire,

Thanks for the [*img] tip.
Not bright, actually sounds pretty good. Just wondering if I could improve the SQ.
Pic 1 was taken from the dark recliner, when I'm watching movies I slid it forward 3 ft. and the speakers are nicely centered.


bpape,

I'll work on a sketch.


----------

